# 400W Induction lights replacing 1,000W Metal Halide



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

http://grenentec.com/new/

I've come across a lot of doubts from customers saying that there's no way to replace a 1,000W MH light with 400W anything. I hope to clear that up. We've been replacing 1,000W with new 400W Induction fixtures since 2005 and always hear nothing but "looks awesome!" from the customers. 

Check out the survey our client did measuring the Lux levels before and after (comparing 400W HID to 400W Induction)...

























We include a 10 year parts and labor warranty backed by a dedicated account set aside for each project. We sell the fixtures for $525 including shipping to distributors.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*400w*

Are you using the dual 200w ST or the single 400w Large tube?


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Joe,

We prefer using dual 200's due to the size constraints.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*1000w*

Great I have some of the Dual 200w in the field and operating for a couple of months with great results. This configuration is a fantastic option for the 1000w HID. 
It is my opinion that the 1000w is used in some cases where less lumens are sufficient but the 1000w is the default option. Car lots are great examples and some induction companies are getting away with the 300w single RT shoebox. In many cases the 1000w are so past end of life that the 200w is a huge improvement.:thumbup:

*Joe Pozak, Owner
Innovative Induction Lighting, LLC
+1 (859) 620-0705
Skype: jpozak*

*www.GetIIL.com*


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. One thing I really like about the dual 200's is that if there ever is a failure, there are 2 lamps so they'll never be in the dark. At least one bulb would still be on and putting out the equivalent to a 400 or 500w HID until we fix it. Luckily we haven't had any failures yet though.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish you took before and after current readings.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's appears the brightness levels were altered in the photos.

I doubt these are original, untouched photos.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*lumen measurements*

I wish you had taken measurements as well before and after. As you know the "improvement" is correlated with how far past end of life the old lamps is.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

jpozak said:


> I wish you had taken measurements as well before and after. As you know the "improvement" is correlated with how far past end of life the old lamps is.


100% correct.
I know brand new 250w HPS are brighter than old 400w HPS.

We just did 2 buildings side by side. and 400W metal halids... they loose 80% of their light after a few years.


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Nice*

Looks like a pretty good replacement to me... I might starting selling this to my customers. How long do the induction lights last?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Grenentec said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_%28electronic%29
> 
> Check out the survey our client did measuring the Lux levels before and after (comparing 400W HID to 400W Induction)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to see a NEW 400W HID comparison, and not a 3 year old lamp which is washed out.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 21, 2013)

*400w lenes bursting*

I recently replaced my 1000w HID's with 400w induction lights. I beleive it was the right thing to do. However, the protective lens are bursting. 

Out of 200 fixtures 4 have burst on the production floor. 

Any suggestion???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Grenentec said:


> http://grenentec.com/new/
> 
> I've come across a lot of doubts from customers saying that there's no way to replace a 1,000W MH light with 400W anything. I hope to clear that up. We've been replacing 1,000W with new 400W Induction fixtures since 2005 and always hear nothing but "looks awesome!" from the customers.
> 
> ...


whats your cost for the fixtures?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Electric_Light said:


> Grenentec said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_%28electronic%29
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Grenentec said:


> http://grenentec.com/new/
> 
> I've come across a lot of doubts from customers saying that there's no way to replace a 1,000W MH light with 400W anything. I hope to clear that up. We've been replacing 1,000W with new 400W Induction fixtures since 2005 and always hear nothing but "looks awesome!" from the customers.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Other than the photos being editted, I think he used the wrong type of distribution too.

He should of used a Type 4.


----------

